# ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك



## the servant (28 يوليو 2007)

سلام ونعمة دي ترنيمة حكايات العدرا لبولس ملاك خطيرة جدا وكواليتي
حلوة كتير .يارب تعجبكم

صلولي ابن يسوع (فراااااااي).ارجو الردود


http://www.4shared.com/file/20841454/cfa35e40/7kayat_al_3adra.html


----------



## bahy (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

جارى التحميل و ربنا يباركك

ممكن تقولى ازاى بتضيف توقيع


----------



## the servant (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

شكرا اخي العزيز علي مرورك بص احنا بنروح لوحة التحكم فوق بعدين بتخش تغير
التوقيع وهناك ممكن ترفع صورة خاصة ليك او تكنب توقيع ليك انت وممكن تغير الصورة
الرمزية في الجنب تحت اسمك.ربنا معاااااااااااك
صلولي ابن يسوع[/SIZE](فراااااي)


----------



## bahy (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

الترنيمة تحفه بجد

دى على لحن ترنيمة : أنا بطلب مجدك Better Life

ربنا يباركك يا فراى

بس هى من شريط اسمه ايه ؟


----------



## bahy (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

انا بدخل لوحه التحكم بتجيلى الحاجات دى بس


الإعدادات والخيارات 
تعديل البريد الإلكتروني وكلمة المرور 
تعديل الملف الشخصي 
تعديل الخيارات 
تعديل الصورة الرمزية 
تعديل الصورة الشخصية 
الرسائل الخاصة  
المُجلدات 
صندوق الوارد 
صندوق الصادر 

عرض الرسائل 
تعديل المُجلدات 
مواضيع مشترك بها  
المُجلدات 
الإشتراكات 

عرض الإشتراكات 
تعديل المُجلدات 
منوّع 
إشعارات الحدَث 
قائمة الأصدقاء / التجاهل 


و مفيش تغيير التوقيع

معلش انا تعبك معايا


----------



## jolly (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

خطيرة فرااااي جميلة جدا انا بحب بولس ملاك جدااا يار يت لو عندك الالبوم كلة


----------



## the servant (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*



jolly قال:


> خطيرة فرااااي جميلة جدا انا بحب بولس ملاك جدااا يار يت لو عندك الالبوم كلة




شكرااا جولي وباهي علي مروركم فعلا باهي هي زي ترنيمة انا بطلب مجدك
لبيتر لايف بس دي بصوت بولس ملاك بصراحة اروع


----------



## bahy (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

على فكره فعلا بولس ملاك  صوته بيرن فى القلب


----------



## the servant (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

سلام ونعمة ,,
بمناسبة صوم البتول جايب بقيت شريط حكايات العدرا لبولس ملاك
يارب يعجبكم

http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/Boles_Malak/7kayat_al3adra/mariam_om_el_ghlaba.wma


http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/Boles_Malak/7kayat_al3adra/lama_shoftek.wma


http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/Boles_Malak/7kayat_al3adra/tobaky.wma


----------



## dodoman (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ++ترنيمة حكايات العدرا++لبولس ملاك*

جميلة جدا فراااي بركة ام النور تكون معاك حبيبي


----------

